# Wheel cleaner recommendation



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, sorry, I know this has been done to death BUT...

Can somebody please recommend me a really effective, but not too harsh, alloy wheel cleaner? I have a 2009 Porsche 911 and have heard anecdotal evidence that you need to be careful what's used on those wheels.

I was using IronX, but after it went off in the bottle I don't want to use that again (and I don't want anyone trying to persuade me either - the possible reasons for it going off have been discussed elsewhere  ).

Here's the catch - *it must work on hot wheels*. I've got some Sonus Rim Bright but it's pretty much completely ineffective. I note that it shouldn't be used on hot wheels though.

My wheels are always going to be hot - or at least pretty warm - because I have to drive 12 miles or so to a public jet wash to wash my car. I can't do it at home due to laws here in Germany.

Because I'm at a public jet wash, which is always busy, I really need whatever I use to be as simple as spray-on, agitate a little bit, rinse off. I just don't have the luxury of spending lots of time on them.

I was considering Hot Rims, but that also says "apply to cool wheels" or similar. Now I'm eying R222 and can't see any mention of wheel temperature in the instructions over at polished-bliss but have no experience of it myself.

Any recommendations for me?

Cheers


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

One of the reasons not to use on hot rims, is that the product may evaporate before it gets enough time to be effective, I'm surprised the wheels get too hot after just 12 miles of driving even on the autobhan


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Why dont you just keep them sealed with a good wheel sealant and just use shampoo mate. SIMPLES :thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

That's exactly what I think is happening Avanti - the active ingredient is evaporating before it can do any good.

I think it's more the braking than the speed I'm doing. The wheels pretty much always seem to be warm.

When I was there last weekend, I went round the whole car with a "pre-clean" before going near the wheels and they were still warm at the end of that.

Mind you, it doesn't help at all that there's no cold water option on this particular jet wash :wall:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Why dont you just keep them sealed with a good wheel sealant and just use shampoo mate. SIMPLES :thumb:


They came off and were sealed by Invisible Touch in April, but still need a good deal more than a quick blast with shampoo


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

If you get hot wheels after driving 12 miles you`re either braking a helluva lot of your brakes are sticking....anyway I`m digressing.Autobrite have a deal on very cherry...received mine today and to be honest I didn`t think it would work any better than any other product.WRONG, very good cleaner and a couple of goodies to go with it. Other than that, as already stated, give your wheels a good seal and wax and then you should be able to clean them a lot easier next time:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bel said:


> They came off and were sealed by Invisible Touch in April, but still need a good deal more than a quick blast with shampoo


Sealant must not be very good then cos shampoo is all i need to clean my wheels week in week out mate. Using Blackfire metal sealant.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

what about wolfs chemicals deironizer as it can be left on the wheel's to dry. not too sure about its use on hot wheels though. i'm sure jesse will be able to provide a bit more info


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> If you get hot wheels after driving 12 miles you`re either braking a helluva lot of your brakes are sticking....anyway I`m digressing.Autobrite have a deal on very cherry...received mine today and to be honest I didn`t think it would work any better than any other product.WRONG, very good cleaner and a couple of goodies to go with it. Other than that, as already stated, give your wheels a good seal and wax and then you should be able to clean them a lot easier next time:thumb:


Did you get the acid free or acidic version? I'm looking for something a bit stronger than the stuff I use on my wheels for other peoples cars.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Try something like C5. I only use pressure washer to clean my wheels now. Sometimes I use APC to get the backs clean too. But with high pressure clean water the vast majority of my wheels come clean since I put C5 on.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Superspec said:


> Did you get the acid free or acidic version? I'm looking for something a bit stronger than the stuff I use on my wheels for other peoples cars.


very cherry is non-acidic but is alkaline


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> very cherry is non-acidic but is alkaline


They have two versions listed - acid free and the normal one. I was going to get a litre of each to try them out.

I just need a really good wheel cleaner. Ideally one that won't bugger up diamond cut wheels!!


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I've ordered 5 litres of Very Cherry and will get Wolf's next time around to give them both a fair shake of the stick.

Cheers guys.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I always give the wheels that are hot a quick rinse with cold water before cleaning, surely you can do this at the jet wash? As for wheels, I tend to use G101 at 1:10 on lightly soiled wheels or if the wheels are very delicate - Hazsafe.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if the brakes are hot, rinsing them quickly with cold water can cause the discs to crack or warp from the sudden temperature change...


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Is he doing a track session before then?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

don't need to do a track session for the brakes to get hot


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Sealant must not be very good then cos shampoo is all i need to clean my wheels week in week out mate. Using Blackfire metal sealant.


I just had a quick re-read of my car's detailing thread and the wheels were apparently sealed with Poorboys.

Well, that's off my shopping list when I get around to buying something for the wheels then!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

How you doin Bel!!

I totally agree with bero1306, spend a little more time on your alloys and give them a good clean and then seal them with a wheel guard.
I have CLS alloys on my beemer which are very difficult to clean, a couple of coats of Chemical Guys wheel guard and the brake dust and tar wipe off easiliy by using a quality car shampoo. It will be very difficult to find an alloy wheel cleaner that works on hot wheels as the all have some sort of acid in them.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I used Poorboys before i got my Blackfire and found it ok but not the best to apply and did not seem to last. :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Miracle cure for myself has to be Chemical guys - Red Berry wheel cleaner. Comes in 1 litre bottle but dilutes to 4 to 1 with water so lasts for a while. Perfect for removing any stubbon brake dust stains etc.
using Poorboys wheel sealent at present but may change from the coments on this thread. Have not been overly impressed so far, unlike most of poorboys products.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Bel, if you are using a sealant take some time to clay the wheels makes all the difference when putting the sealant on and it lasting and working effectively.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

polishing the wheels before applying a sealant will make all the difference as well.

the wheels are painted exactly the same way as the body and therefore also require the correct prep to ensure the protection sticks and lasts.

once the wheels are spotless, try polishing them with Jeffs Prime then either Poorboys, CG WG etc and should make a big difference in terms of protection but also finish.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there a recomended product out there to be used on Diamond Cut alloys please? Something that isnt going to damage them or too harsh when breaking down dirt?


----------

